# J Jay Berthume is doing a Kickstarter for his "21st Century Part Writing" Book!



## Uiroo (Oct 2, 2019)

Just had my first lesson with this guy after learning a ton from his videos for a long time, and it was super helpful.
I thought some might know him and might want to support his kickstarter


----------



## d.healey (Oct 2, 2019)

Thanks, just backed it.


----------



## jonathanparham (Oct 2, 2019)

he's wonderful composer. So young and so talented


----------



## ridgero (Oct 3, 2019)

I backed it, J.Jay is a VERY underrated talent, I'm sure its just a matter of time.


----------



## stixman (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for posting this...backed.


----------



## funnybear (Oct 3, 2019)

Great. Backed.


----------



## JPComposer (Oct 7, 2019)

After the Jeremy Soule fiasco/scam, I swore I would never get involved with kickstarter again but I will make an exception for this one.


----------



## yellowtone (Oct 8, 2019)

Backed, really hoping that the statements around this being suitable for "beginners" hold true.


----------



## cqd (Oct 21, 2019)

Just after backing it there after watching some of his videos on harmonic relativity..
They're very good..


----------



## Uiroo (Oct 30, 2019)

I thought I give this a little push, since there are only 11 days left and it's almost funded.

Just can't say enough good things about this guy, he's a truly dedicated teacher.


----------



## cqd (Oct 30, 2019)

Haha..I was actually considering bumping it this evening too..


----------



## Creoin (Nov 7, 2019)

I've backed this now. *3 days left* and just about *91% funded* at this point.

JJay seems to have a good handle on modern part writing, so unless you've studied part-writing and harmony extensively, I think there'll be a lot to learn with his book and audio examples!

Link: 21st Century Part Writing on Kickstarter


----------



## Uiroo (Nov 7, 2019)

Yeah, please back this guys, it would be such a shame if it doesn't work out!


----------



## d.healey (Nov 7, 2019)

He needs 13 more backers at $20. I'll give him another $20 if it makes the difference... don't forget to share his kickstarter on fb/twitter/etc.


----------



## wst3 (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks for the reminder! I have made my pledge.


----------



## JPComposer (Nov 7, 2019)

I upgraded to the $50 pledge to try and help nudge this one over the line. And anyway, a bit of feedback on some of the exercises can only be a good thing.


----------



## d.healey (Nov 7, 2019)

JPComposer said:


> I upgraded to the $50 pledge to try and help nudge this one over the line. And anyway, a bit of feedback on some of the exercises can only be a good thing.


Good idea, I just did the same. 8 more backers @ $20 required.


----------



## cqd (Nov 7, 2019)

Good stuff..


----------



## d.healey (Nov 7, 2019)

Looks like the goal has been reached


----------



## Nova (Nov 7, 2019)

d.healey said:


> Looks like the goal has been reached


Nice. I threw in a $100 pledge and I've got some burning questions for the skype call.


----------

